# In guard mode



## Kalvin/Autmn (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a 2yr old male shep,Kalvin, when in the back yard, and going into guard mode, he singles out the females and my beagle. He doesn't bother the husky/shep that is older and bigger. He knocks the females to the ground, but really wants the beagle.? He and the beagle attack each other going out the door, not a fight, but snarling each other.No he is not fixed. This ONLY happens outside. :help:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Practice NILIF(Nothing in life is Free) with him and the rest of the pack. It isn't fair to the rest to have a bully around. 
One of mine loves to herd the others, and I make her put a ball in her mouth when she goes outside. It stops the nipping, but she will still do the stare, stalk and herd-they are all compatible so I have no issues with them.


----------



## Kalvin/Autmn (Jul 25, 2010)

Any idea what this is about? Why do they get along inside? The beagle is fixed, he cleans Kalvin's teeth too! Have you heard of this before?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The beagle is submitting to him when he licks Kalvin.
I would let Kalvin know he cannot act like a bully with the beagle. It just isn't fair. Outside they probably can do whatever they want so the ramped up behavior is there. Inside you probably don't allow rambunctiousness.
Onyx will be this way with Kacie if she doesn't have the pacifier in her mouth. I always keep a close eye on the playtime and stop it if it is getting out of hand.


----------



## Kalvin/Autmn (Jul 25, 2010)

Just caught the part about hearding. It makes sense, just seems a bit of a strong approach. Thank you. I am new to this forum, not great with replys yet!


----------



## Kalvin/Autmn (Jul 25, 2010)

He will stop when I redirect him. I decided to give Cooper to my mom, but he still comes over a lot.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Also to help with training thoroughly tire him out before you let him loose with the others in the yard.

Sounds like he's just being a pushy young male who needs to learn bullying is not tolerated. 

Be sure it's not play, first, shepherds, dogs in general, play ROUGH. It may be him being outside exciting him and making him playful... Here are shepherds playing, to give you an idea:
PLAY




PLAY





This is NOT playing, but it's just a small scrap between two dogs over a resource... It shows the different body language though.





This is a dog bullying the other, who quickly submits:


----------



## Kalvin/Autmn (Jul 25, 2010)

I have wondered if Kalvin is just getting excited. But, am more inclined to say bullying. We are on a walled acre, he loves ball, but will drop it the min. he hears something over the wall. Then he runs the perimiter and looks for a "vent" if you will. Cooper doesn't back down either. He will go after Kalvin.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

What is his posture when he's doing this? Is he stiff, hackles up maybe? Tail stiff? 

Need to be on top of it either way, because he's getting to the age of maturity and soon he won't tolerate the other dogs snapping back, and you could have a fight on your hands if neither dog will back down.


----------



## Kalvin/Autmn (Jul 25, 2010)

No, his hair doesn't go up, the beagle does. He is Nepolean. I was just watching Kalvin earlier, the beagle is with my mom(not here), he was just pacing. No problems with the females. But I was supervising so he was on good behavior. It is between the two. I hope I'm making sense.


----------



## Kalvin/Autmn (Jul 25, 2010)

The beagle was here first, and a year older. I called him the fun police because he wouuld always get pissy with the others when playing. It really was like Kalvin now. He would chase Kalvin down. Your comment about not putting up with bitting back makes sense!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

How many dogs do you have, and what ages/gender are they. It is time to take over the back yard. Right now they see it as their place and he is pushing to control it, With multiple dogs it is important for them to know it is your yard, not theirs and your rules still apply. That is teh only way you will avoid issues. Never put them out without you there to control and if you can't control all, just put out one or two until you can.


----------



## Kalvin/Autmn (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks. I have four, sometimes five. The beagle was given to my mom because of this issue and for companionship. He does come over to play and exercise. Kalvin(shep) is 2 1/2 and Cooper is three. This aggression only happens when Kalvin hears something over the wall, he then goes for Cooper first, or knocks the females to the ground. Cooper fights back, the females just drop and stay. Kalvin and Cooper also snarl and growl each other going out the door. Cooper singles him out then. There seems some rivalry between them. These two examples are the ONLY time they don't get along. No food, toy, space aggression.


----------

